# Xx



## MoonLove

Deleted x


----------



## LoraLoo

Ours all wake naturally between 6.30 and 7 so that's the time we get up school days and weekends. I think it's wise to not have too much of a different waking/sleeping routine at weekends anyways it it can make the week days even harder to get them up. 

Chances are the new routine of school will tire your lg out and that she will be thankful of a lie in come the weekend!


----------



## Boomerslady

Ben is with his Dad on a Saturday but our Sunday mornings are recharge time!! He wakes up at half 6/7 regardless of what day it is. Yet on a Sunday he's allowed the iPad and tele for a couple of hours. We play with his toys, I drink lots of tea and he eats the biscuits!!

We always go out though. Sometimes it's the kids cinema viewings, or swimming/soft play, or just a bus to a park (he's bored of the local ones!) we head out at 11ish and get back for 5ish, so I can get him ready for school the next day.


----------



## wishingonastar

My eldest (6) varies with wake up and will often sleep a bit later as I try and be quieter round the house at weekends. We tend to have a pj morning on a sat and get our act together to go out mid to late morning unless doing something special. This is partly for me as I get so worn out with rushing for school and partly for her! My 4 year old was at nursery 3 full days and is due to start school. She loves pj days so she enjoys having a relaxed sat start though does still wake at exactly same time as during week. On a sun we are out door by 9.30 as eldest has swimming lessons so we get a little more time than usual but feels good to make most of last day off before school starts again. You'll soon find what works for you and your family


----------



## sarah0108

Varies here! Max will wake up earlier than harriet without fail. But it depends what we have been doing over the weekend as to when they wake up. Never later than 8am though


----------



## alibaba24

On the weekend I don't get my daughter up although her body clock has her up at ,7 on the button . occasionally she will sleep until 8 but that's a rare treat


----------



## WW1

On Saturday DD goes to an art class so that's roughly the same time as she usually goes to school. On a Sunday we let her wake naturally, which is often 8.30-9. We have to wake her during the week anyway so it doesn't really make much difference!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Not sure what they do when they're at their Dads but when with me it all depends on what we're doing. If we have nothing on that weekend they'll get up whenever. They never really sleep in and usually wake up at similar times all the time.


----------



## tallybee

We have a lie in as much as poss on weekends, though I am not sleeping well, I will lie and read if I'm awake before the kids. They get to stay up late and sleep late on weekends, it works for them and they still get up for school mornings with no hassle, but they are slightly older at 11 and 9. School night bed time is 9pm and they wake at 7/7.30.


----------



## bumpy_j

I work weekends so the mornings and evenings are the only time I get to spend with Joel. He has football club at 9:15 on a Saturday, so he has to roughly wake up the same time that he does for school. I'm hoping to find something similar for Sunday, but right now Sunday is our lazy day.


----------



## sequeena

We still get up at 7.

This is his first weekend off (he is going from 2.5 hours to 4 hours next week). We are staying in today watching films, playing and later We will do some painting.


----------



## RachA

My two wake up slightly later than they do for school. My eldest varies the most. For school he gets woken up around 7.45. On a weekend he will wake any time between 7 and 8.30. He isn't allowed downstairs until 9 though (unless we are already down). We encourage him to play/read in his room. 
Youngest tends to stay in bed while I'm in bed but the latest she'll stay is 8am. 
Again, she'll play in either our room or her brothers room until 9ish. 

We keep weekends much more relaxed. They don't have any activities on a Saturday and in a Sunday we go to church but it duesnt start until 11.15 so we can still take it easy.


----------



## KittyVentura

They wake up when they wake up. We're rarely up and out early in a weekend as Ian and I like to have a lay in each. Honestly they seem to wake the same time as on school days as I guess that is how their body clock is set.

On school days we get washed and dressed before we go downstairs and have a strict rule that they have milk and breakfast at the table and there is no playing or TV until this is done. Then they can play or watch TV until it is time to leave. 

On a weekend those rules don't apply so they can stay in PJs, have breakfast on the sofa watching TV, play etc and in,y get washed and dressed when we get ready to go out. It makes it very obviously different from the week xx


----------



## Vickie

I don't get them up but they generally wake up at the same time regardless. Usually they will play together in their room in the morning on the weekends before we drag ourselves out of bed :lol:


----------

